# Cool looking morgan horse



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

This isn't my guy, but my friend's family has a farm where they take care of a bunch of animals (most have some sort of health issue) and try and find cures with funding they get from a University. Anyways..back on topic :roll:
This is Eli. He's one of the farm favorites! I met him about a year ago and he's even prettier in person. I LOVE his coloring! Just thought I'd share


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

It's called a champage, pretty fancy eh?


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He is pretty cute, nice coloring as well. Someone at my old barn had a horse JUST like him; except his name was Keystone & he was a bit bigger. Very cute!


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> It's called a champage, pretty fancy eh?


Thats what its called? Its such a pretty color. I had never seen a morgan like him in person before. Usually when I think of a morgan horse i think of a darker coat and dark mane&tail.
He's older now (thats not a recent pic, just one my friend sent me) But you can still see his little dapples in his coat, and he's such a good natured boy. I wanted to take him home with me


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah I love them. I wanted to buy one for the longest time. Actually I would still love to have one, but as I've gotten older I've realised color is not as important as temperment. However I would love to get my son a Morgan and it would be a great bonus if it were a champage!


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

He doesnt compare to my baby. J.K lol he's gorgeous i just have a plain bay. I can stop staring this horse is so gorgeous.


----------



## stsjade (Feb 12, 2011)

beautiful horses


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, he's a looker!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Pretty horse!

I thought this one was awesome looking. He's on craigslist.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks like a chocolate palomino to me?


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Thats a dark palomino not a champage.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Thats Champagne
champagne horses - Bing Images


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

looks like a chocolate palomino to me also


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

It is really rare to have any kind of Palomino, buckskin, or anything with that type of coloring in a Morgan.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

That's a chocolate palomino, absolutely! Not a champagne. 

Any I would consider the coloring to be not common in Morgans, but not particularly rare. Just not as common as other colors. But this is usually true for most horse breeds. There's a lot more bays/chestnuts than other colors for most breeds.


----------



## Horses287 (Mar 4, 2011)

thats a really neat color


----------



## trynottofall (Feb 23, 2011)

that is my favorite color ever since I first saw it. We call it Liver Flaxen around here, although I like to call it Chocolate Flaxen. I have never seen it on a morgan before....cool.


----------

